# How to achieve a spiked fence look



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

thats a great idea and looks great too!! Building a PVC fence is on my 'to do' list this yr thanks for the tutorial


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Now how clever is that! Thanks! A fence is already on the to-do list, so the timing is perfect.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Awesome! Now I know how I will top my mausoleum gate! Thanks!


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I love the spikes and like the others, plan on doing a pvc fence. Now here's the dumb question: where do you get plastic corrugated sheet? Home Depot?


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Not sure where you can buy the corrugated sheet ... I had a couple of signs that I used ... maybe with the elections coming up you might find some signs for sale that can be turned to a better use lol .... I will do some googling to see where this can be got from but in the meantime does anyone know where plastic corrugate sheet can be bought ?


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Most plastic supply houses have them. Here in Seattle we have places like Tap plastics, Universal plastics. I believe its called coroplast. Google it, there might be a supplier near you. You can even get it in black!


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Thanks scourge and Herman Secret, I'll look around. I'm not in a huge city so it may be hard to find, but maybe I'll find something comparable. And getting it in black would sure save an extra step!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I found corrugated plastic in all colors at my local art supply shop, it was pretty cheep too.


----------



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

Great idea! Will have to add it this year! Cool thing is you can make the topper in different shapes, not just spikes. One of those great ideas I wish I had thought of, Many Thanks!


----------



## voiceoverwizard (Aug 15, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but I just wanted to add my 2 cents worth, and here's why. Several years ago I built my PVC fence and gate, I spent hours and hours researching and trying to find a good substitute for the fancy finials the have on the cemetery fences, I never did find a decent "SUB". I found a lot of things I didn't like including little skulls etc. What I finally found worked absolutely perfectly. Iron Finials, go figure, I bought a box of 100 of the for around $22, they are the style that looks like the New Orleans Saints logo or the Boy Scouts logo. A little flat black paint a one inch length of dowel rod glued in to the finial slips into the top of the PVC pipe nicely, Viola. So if you are looking for a sub for finials consider the real thing. 8 foot sections still light enough to hang on 2 nails in storage.
Additionally I made some really poor styrofoam columns which I used for two years but when I moved we didn't bring them. I had planned to build some nice plywood columns but didn't get around to it in time so I reluctantly used a couple of 6"x6" posts I had from an old dog run. Put a quick coat of oops paint from Lowes and bored a hole up the center of the post about 18" to place over the pipe I pounded in the ground for mounting. I was stunned to see what I didn't like about the posts is what made them work. They were rickety looking and leaned just a tad to one side, I was able to use my existing PVC arch "RESSURECTION" sign acrossed them and a couple of cement pavers for caps. a couple of rubbber gargoyles from Walmart painted metallic gold. The new neighbors loved it. They are looking at some paint work this year some aging etc.


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

Where did you find them so cheap? Do you remember the brand name?


----------



## GhoulishCop (Oct 18, 2008)

Markof13,

I just did a quick Internet search and found a place called Steel Supply that offers arrowhead finials that fit on 3/4" pipe for $0.21 each:

Iron Finials

There are other styles available for slightly more (and some for a lot more). King Architectural Metals also offers plastic versions which, when you order in quantity, are _really_ cheap. 

For example, the arrow point style is $0.22 each, but order 100 or more and it drops to just $0.16 a piece. For fun I put in 1000 and found King will sell them to you for $0.14 a pop.

Plastic Finials

I haven't used either dealer so I can't claim knowledge about their customer service. But I do know from a few other threads that I've read here about making fences that others have used both and have been happy. 

If you don't want to go mail order, then you might try a local fencing company, though specialty places like that tend to be more expensive in my experience. Hope that helps.

Rich


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

What's the shipping price?


----------



## GhoulishCop (Oct 18, 2008)

billman,

I looked around both sites but didn't see any standard shipping costs listed. I put an "order" into the shopping cart just to see if it would tell me, but I had to go through the whole process of creating an account and I didn't feel up to the challenge. ;>

You might want to try it, though, and see what you get. You could always clear the order before you actually had to pay something if you didn't like what the fees would be.

Rich


----------



## esotericobserver (Sep 24, 2008)

Having exhausted my Halloween budget last year I decided to make the finials as described here. I am super cheap so I made them out of cardboard. lol. I just spray painted them and they looked great! I agree the real thing is the best but if you are on a budget this design looks great.


----------



## gojo (Sep 5, 2009)

GhoulishCop said:


> billman,
> 
> I looked around both sites but didn't see any standard shipping costs listed.
> Rich



I sent them an email, for 100 finials (that only cost $21.00) the shipping was a whopping $55 to central Florida!!

That's $76.00 for just 100 finials... too rich for my blood. I'm going to look around for a local supplier.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

yeah, I had a feeling the shipping was going to be a lot. That's how they always get ya!! BOO!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

billman said:


> yeah, I had a feeling the shipping was going to be a lot. That's how they always get ya!! BOO!!!



I imagine the iron weight has something to do with that though in all fairness. I would think the shipping on the plastic finials would be much more reasonable.


----------



## voiceoverwizard (Aug 15, 2009)

GhoulishCop said:


> Markof13,
> 
> I just did a quick Internet search and found a place called Steel Supply that offers arrowhead finials that fit on 3/4" pipe for $0.21 each:
> 
> ...


If they offer a palstic version and it is cheap you havesolved all problem cheap and low cost shipping... you have a winner


----------



## gojo (Sep 5, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I imagine the iron weight has something to do with that though in all fairness. I would think the shipping on the plastic finials would be much more reasonable.


And you would be right. I just received an email from them stating the shipping for 100 plastic finials would be just $7.00.

Not bad at all!


----------



## kjb (Oct 8, 2009)

this is a great idea if i build another fence i will use this but just a quick how i did it if you know someone who works at a vfw or legion ask if you could have the old flag sticks they just burn them anyway boy the many uses i have found for them and the pointy tip fit great on the pvc with a little hot glue


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Getting ready make these this weekend*

Do you just put them on the pipe or did you glue them in? Just wondering how they hold up in the wind.


----------



## fytclub (Jul 7, 2009)

Cool idea! We are supposed to be building our PVC fence today!! ....and now i know what i want to do!


----------

